# Champions League



## Farneyman (Jul 12, 2016)

Cant believe that its that time of year again and even more surprised that this is the second qualifying round.

Need to find a link to see how Rodgers gets on with Celtic away in Gibraltar.

My money is on Mourinho winning it with Utd


----------



## davie24 (Jul 12, 2016)

It's on BT sport 2. Should be easy to find a viewing platform for that.


----------



## Val (Jul 12, 2016)

It's been one way traffic but not great so far


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 12, 2016)

If Celtic lose this, what impact does this have on Rodgers with the Cellic fans?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			If Celtic lose this, what impact does this have on Rodgers with the Cellic fans?
		
Click to expand...

You'd expect Celtic to get the job done at home regardless of tonight's score.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			You'd expect Celtic to get the job done at home regardless of tonight's score.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness, you'd expect them to get the job done tonight. Some part timers from Gibraltar. Not a good competitive start. Just wondered how Celtic fans will react to it.


----------



## Val (Jul 12, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			In fairness, you'd expect them to get the job done tonight. Some part timers from Gibraltar. Not a good competitive start. Just wondered how Celtic fans will react to it.
		
Click to expand...

Strachan and Lennon both lost their opening matches in the CL and both went on to win 3IAR and qualify for CL last 16.

He'll get pelters but I still fancy Celtic will win the 2nd league pretty comfortably.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			In fairness, you'd expect them to get the job done tonight. Some part timers from Gibraltar. Not a good competitive start. Just wondered how Celtic fans will react to it.
		
Click to expand...

You would.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2016)

The result isn't important,it's all about showing great character &#128521;


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 12, 2016)

Or finding an illegible  player.....


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2016)

I wonder whose going into Brods envelopes?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 12, 2016)

:whoo::rofl::whoo::rofl::whoo::rofl::whoo:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 12, 2016)

Ha Ha Ha Ha, Premier League standard my ar5e, What a start for Brenda :rofl:


----------



## Val (Jul 12, 2016)

Worst result in Celtics history


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			:whoo::rofl::whoo::rofl::whoo::rofl::whoo:
		
Click to expand...


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Made my night, and on the glorious 12th to boot &#128077;


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2016)

Val said:



			Worst result in Celtics history
		
Click to expand...

Get ready to hear the blagger first hand &#128540;

But hey, he's s manager that builds for the future, but it's one that he never sees or reaches &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 12, 2016)

Val said:



			Worst result in Celtics history
		
Click to expand...

You're right though, they'll murder them in the return. 

Funny though!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 12, 2016)

Future Pub Quiz...........if you don't know the answer...........just answer 2016.
Fair chance of being correct.

What a year.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 12, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			:whoo::rofl::whoo::rofl::whoo::rofl::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I think I might have peed a little with laughing so hard!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 12, 2016)

Lincoln Red Imps for the CL Final. You heard it here first &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			Lincoln Red Imps for the CL Final. You heard it here first &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

I usually hate any team with the word red in it or associated with the word, but, come on you Red Imps &#128526;


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 12, 2016)

I think people are going overboard with the Celtic result tbh.

First leg means nothing and opponents were proabably treated with no care whatsoever. I expect Celtic to win comfortably at home when the players need to actually start paying attention.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 12, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I think people are going overboard with the Celtic result tbh.

First leg means nothing and opponents were proabably treated with no care whatsoever. I expect Celtic to win comfortably at home when the players need to actually start paying attention.
		
Click to expand...

Are you being serious? The biggest club in Scotland with a great history turned over by a team of part timers, even worse if you're correct and Celtic treated them with no care showing a team no respect.
It's irrelevant how many Celtic win by at home, tonights result is incredibly embarrassing and as Val said, probably their worst ever result.


----------



## super hans (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Imurg (Jul 13, 2016)

And I thought it was embarrassing supporting England...&#128533;&#128537;


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 13, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I think people are going overboard with the Celtic result tbh.

First leg means nothing and opponents were proabably treated with no care whatsoever. I expect Celtic to win comfortably at home when the players need to actually start paying attention.
		
Click to expand...


Its just banter Sean. Tbh, after a 5 min laugh on here I go and do something a bit more meaningful.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 13, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Are you being serious? The biggest club in Scotland with a great history turned over by a team of part timers, even worse if you're correct and Celtic treated them with no care showing a team no respect.
It's irrelevant how many Celtic win by at home, tonights result is incredibly embarrassing and as Val said, probably their worst ever result.
		
Click to expand...

Theres a very big difference in losing a first leg and losing the tie. 

If Celtic don't win 5 nil at home I would be amazed yes, but losing by a goal away when probably half the team wished they were still on their holidays? No drama for me.


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Theres a very big difference in losing a first leg and losing the tie. 

If Celtic don't win 5 nil at home I would be amazed yes, but losing by a goal away when probably half the team wished they were still on their holidays? No drama for me.
		
Click to expand...

Would you have said that and thought that if it were Arsenal?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 13, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Theres a very big difference in losing a first leg and losing the tie. 

If Celtic don't win 5 nil at home I would be amazed yes, but losing by a goal away when probably half the team wished they were still on their holidays? No drama for me.
		
Click to expand...

And if the part timers park the bus as they've nothing to lose and pull the shock off, is it still ok not to of cared in the first leg?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 13, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I think people are going overboard with the Celtic result tbh.

First leg means nothing and opponents were proabably treated with no care whatsoever. I expect Celtic to win comfortably at home when the players need to actually start paying attention.
		
Click to expand...

Have to disagree mate.
Rodgers would have wanted a good result to get the fans on side as I'm sure there are thousands not happy with his appointment.

Celtic fans deserve better.

Winning is a habit.

By the way Arsenal are crap:ears:


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 13, 2016)

Seriously I would.

It would be more of a worry if they'd had lost 1 nil to a half decent team. Like I said it will probably be 5 nil at home if not more.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 13, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Celtic fans deserve better.
		
Click to expand...

No, they don't.... 

:ears:


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 13, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			And if the part timers park the bus as they've nothing to lose and pull the shock off, is it still ok not to of cared in the first leg?
		
Click to expand...

Of course not but I think we both know that it won't happen in a million years.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 13, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Have to disagree mate.
Rodgers would have wanted a good result to get the fans on side as I'm sure there are thousands not happy with his appointment.

Celtic fans deserve better.

Winning is a habit.

By the way Arsenal are crap:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Almost a pre-season friendly it's hard for players to be motivated, that's the way I see it anyway.

When is United's first CL game? :ears:


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 13, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Almost a pre-season friendly it's hard for players to be motivated, that's the way I see it anyway.

When is United's first CL game? :ears:
		
Click to expand...

2017 thought you would know that


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Jul 13, 2016)

Imps 1 Gimps 0 :lol:

Yes Celtic will make the next round, however after that result last night everyone left in the competition will be hoping to be drawn against them.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 13, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Of course not but I think we both know that it won't happen in a million years.
		
Click to expand...

Of course it won't happen, just like Leicester were going to keep blowing up!


----------



## Val (Jul 13, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Theres a very big difference in losing a first leg and losing the tie. 

If Celtic don't win 5 nil at home I would be amazed yes, but losing by a goal away when probably half the team wished they were still on their holidays? No drama for me.
		
Click to expand...

No drama? Try being a Celtic supporter then and you'll realise the drama. It's an embarasment big time.

Yes Celtic will go on comfortably and win the tie but it changes nothing in the history books. Lincoln Red Imps (who) 1 - Celtic 0


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 13, 2016)

In fairness I think Iceland beating England was a bigger shock. :whoo:

What a result for The Imps. Cant see Efe getting many more matches after another mistake in defense. 

Shocking result whatever way you look at it. I genuinely think I have played for a couple of teams that would have beaten Celtic last night.


----------



## Val (Jul 13, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Have to disagree mate.
Rodgers would have wanted a good result to get the fans on side as I'm sure there are thousands not happy with his appointment.

Celtic fans deserve better.

Winning is a habit.

By the way Arsenal are crap:ears:
		
Click to expand...

If anyone listened to John Hartson last night he made a statement that makes me question Rodgers.

Lee Griffiths scored 40 goals for Celtic last season, he was moved to the wing to accomodate Dembele

Would Martin O'Neill have moved Larsson to the wing after being the top scorer to accomodate anyone?

1 game in, I like Rodgers but questions need to be asked already.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 13, 2016)

Pretty shocking but a freak result I think, I was at the last game of the season at Celtic park (seems no time ago) when they stuffed Motherwell 7-0, really looked like a good side that day, not a fan but hoping they can get through, just to help the co-efficient thingy for permitting numbers of clubs from Scotland into Europe.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 13, 2016)

Val said:



			If anyone listened to John Hartson last night he made a statement that makes me question Rodgers.

Lee Griffiths scored 40 goals for Celtic last season, he was moved to the wing to accomodate Dembele

Would Martin O'Neill have moved Larsson to the wing after being the top scorer to accomodate anyone?

1 game in, I like Rodgers but questions need to be asked already.
		
Click to expand...

He's probably trying a few things out either to develop Dembele, Griffiths or both. Probably a good time to do it, a competitive match but one that doesn't really matter that much if it doesn't come off. You have to give the man time and space to get his ideas over to the team and how he does that is neither here or there as long as ultimately he gets results.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 13, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			He's probably trying a few things out either to develop Dembele, Griffiths or both. Probably a good time to do it, a competitive match but one that doesn't really matter that much if it doesn't come off. You have to give the man time and space to get his ideas over to the team and how he does that is neither here or there as long as ultimately he gets results.
		
Click to expand...

I know the theory is that they will romp this tie but these CL qualifiers are the most important games of their season. It's far from ideal that they come so soon into his tenure but they really cant afford to muck about.


----------



## Val (Jul 13, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			He's probably trying a few things out either to develop Dembele, Griffiths or both. Probably a good time to do it, a competitive match but one that doesn't really matter that much if it doesn't come off. You have to give the man time and space to get his ideas over to the team and how he does that is neither here or there as long as ultimately he gets results.
		
Click to expand...

You are at the wind up, if Rodgers see's that match as an opportunity to tamper he can take his bag and do one now. The CL qualifiers are Celtics most important matches of this season and it's where Rodgers will make or break his season. Do it in the second leg if you need to experiment but make sure the tie is over first and foremost.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 13, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			2017 thought you would know that

Click to expand...

Possibly.....need a good 2016-17 season in the PL first. Quite a few teams vying for top 4.

Leicester - Might do very well again if they keep everybody together. Although they wont have the element of surprise like they did last year.
Arsenal - Top 4 never in doubt, end of.
Spurs - Strengthened really well so far and will be top 4 again IMO
Man City - With Pep and a shed load of cash they will start the season title favorites
Chelsea - Conte looks the real deal and if he can hit the ground running then they will be close. Might need a season to find his feet.
Liverpool - Outsiders for 4th spot it has to be said but you never know with Klopp, he does seem to get the best out of players.
Everton - Who knows what magic Koeman can muster in his first season in charge? Could be surprise package of 2016-17

United do have Mourinho though and he's not bad is he?

My top 4 in no particular order:_

Arsenal 
Spurs
City
Utd


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 13, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			He's probably trying a few things out either to develop Dembele, Griffiths or both. Probably a good time to do it, a competitive match but one that doesn't really matter that much if it doesn't come off. You have to give the man time and space to get his ideas over to the team and how he does that is neither here or there as long as ultimately he gets results.
		
Click to expand...

Oh how I wish the Hockey season was longer


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 13, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Oh how I wish the Hockey season was longer

Click to expand...

Hockey season doesn't start to October normally mate


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 13, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			He's probably trying a few things out either to develop Dembele, Griffiths or both. Probably a good time to do it, a competitive match but one that doesn't really matter that much if it doesn't come off. You have to give the man time and space to get his ideas over to the team and how he does that is neither here or there as long as ultimately he gets results.
		
Click to expand...

Bit like Arsenal not playing Cech for a CL game?


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 13, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Bit like Arsenal not playing Cech for a CL game?
		
Click to expand...

Not quite Brian , that actually did end up hurting Arsenal in the end. &#128559;

Can't see last nights result hurting Celtic one little bit.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 13, 2016)

Fish said:



			Would you have said that and thought that if it were Arsenal?
		
Click to expand...

He'd have said it was a good result, great performance, but wait until we get them back to our place on a decent pitch.

Only joking, Sean.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 13, 2016)

Val said:



			If anyone listened to John Hartson last night he made a statement that makes me question Rodgers.Lee Griffiths scored 40 goals for Celtic last season, he was moved to the wing to accomodate DembeleWould Martin O'Neill have moved Larsson to the wing after being the top scorer to accomodate anyone?1 game in, I like Rodgers but questions need to be asked already.
		
Click to expand...

Time will tell.In certain games he put suarez on the wing, and in others Sturridge and got lots of good results from it.After all we are in mid-July, and he's only had one game, and this can come in playing competitive football so early in the season. Ok, he could have had them in 4 weeks ago to build fitness for this game, but come April when they are blowing for tugs, he would have been criticised.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 13, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Hockey season doesn't start to October normally mate 

Click to expand...

Sorry I thought I read somewhere you were umpiring a Hockey match in May somewhere:mmm:


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 13, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry I thought I read somewhere you were umpiring a Hockey match in May somewhere:mmm:

Click to expand...

Summer league hockey, which about to finish. But the main hockey season is September to April. Although fitness training starts next week!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 13, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Hockey season doesn't start to October normally mate 

Click to expand...




Paperboy said:



			Summer league hockey, which about to finish. But the main hockey season is September to April. Although fitness training starts next week!
		
Click to expand...

Lol October one time September the next.
Very confusing isn't it main Hockey season is Sept to April and the summer league is May to Sept so virtually all year around.


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 13, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Lol October one time September the next.
Very confusing isn't it main Hockey season is Sept to April and the summer league is May to Sept so virtually all year around.
		
Click to expand...

Friendlys are in September and league starts in October running to beginning of April. Summer league is normally only June and July tbh. So suppose it could be all year if you wanted.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 13, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Possibly.....need a good 2016-17 season in the PL first. Quite a few teams vying for top 4.

Leicester - Might do very well again if they keep everybody together. Although they wont have the element of surprise like they did last year.
Arsenal - Top 4 never in doubt, end of.
Spurs - Strengthened really well so far and will be top 4 again IMO
Man City - With Pep and a shed load of cash they will start the season title favorites
Chelsea - Conte looks the real deal and if he can hit the ground running then they will be close. Might need a season to find his feet.
Liverpool - Outsiders for 4th spot it has to be said but you never know with Klopp, he does seem to get the best out of players.
Everton - Who knows what magic Koeman can muster in his first season in charge? Could be surprise package of 2016-17

United do have Mourinho though and he's not bad is he?

My top 4 in no particular order:_

Arsenal 
Spurs
City
Utd
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with last nights result but have you noticed the lack of English managers in your list of top teams? England's shame, no English manager has won the top division since Howard Wilkinson with Leeds in 92 I think.

Until this is addressed England's national team will struggle.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 14, 2016)

Leicester City Champions League winners 2017.  Well we can dream, but its 50 times more likely than winning the Premier League according to the bookies.


----------



## Val (Jul 20, 2016)

Amazing what a week does


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 20, 2016)

Standing areas will become the norm again in British football grounds.

Great atmosphere.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 17, 2016)

Great 1st half for Celtic. Long way to go but going perfectly so far.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 17, 2016)

Watched City last night and Missis T came down stairs and asked " what's up". I said "eh, what do you mean", she says " your not screaming and bawling at the telly like last year". It was a joy to watch City, the football was amazing and can only get better. Can only get better.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 17, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Standing areas will become the norm again in British football grounds.

Great atmosphere.
		
Click to expand...

I hope so.

Football stadiums across Britain are a lot safer now than they used to be. Safe standing is exactly what it's described as.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 17, 2016)

5-2 not as good as the 3-0 scoreline at half-time but still a 3 goal lead to take away from home.  Fingers crossed that will be enough next Tue night.

And hats off to Rodgers for going for it after being pegged back to 3-2, very brave in such a big game.


----------



## Val (Aug 17, 2016)

Good result but Be'eer Sheva are no mugs. Celtic need to be at their very best next week to go through but would like to think 3 goals is a good enough lead to take.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 17, 2016)

Val said:



			Good result but Be'eer Sheva are no mugs. Celtic need to be at their very best next week to go through but would like to think 3 goals is a good enough lead to take.
		
Click to expand...

Would deffo have been much happier at 3-0 up, hope the 2 away goals don't come back to haunt them.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 18, 2016)

Didn't make it to the game but believe the atmosphere was awesome again. Fingers crossed they hold on for the 2nd leg. Liked Rodgers approach when pegged back to 3-2.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 23, 2016)

Congratulations to Celtic making it to the champions league proper tonight.


----------



## Val (Aug 23, 2016)

Horrible game for a Celtic fan to watch but they're back.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 23, 2016)

Val said:



			Horrible game for a Celtic fan to watch but they're back.
		
Click to expand...

Good for a neutral though mate,


----------



## Val (Aug 23, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Good for a neutral though mate,
		
Click to expand...

No doubt, games like that are reasons why I give Celtic a wide berth now, never good for nerves :lol:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 24, 2016)

Val said:



			No doubt, games like that are reasons why I give Celtic a wide berth now, never good for nerves :lol:
		
Click to expand...

You made it. Pot 4 so it'll be tough but at least Â£25m in the kitty. How important was that penalty save?


----------



## Hosel Fade (Aug 24, 2016)

What on earth was that kit last night? Surely could have just left that space blank if they weren't allowed to advertise gambling/sports betting

Very important for the club that


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 24, 2016)

Craig Gordon seems to have morphed into Calamity James.

Not over impressed by Rodgers tactics, his assistant seemed to bail him out by going for a back five.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 24, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You made it. Pot 4 so it'll be tough but at least Â£25m in the kitty. How important was that penalty save?
		
Click to expand...

Can't see anywhere that pot 4 is confirmed? There was a chance of Celtic getting into pot 3 depending on other results.

Where did you see the pot 4 confirmation?


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Aug 24, 2016)

the pot will depend on results tonight. probably 4 but could still sneak into pot 3


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 24, 2016)

Am I allowed in here?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 24, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Can't see anywhere that pot 4 is confirmed? There was a chance of Celtic getting into pot 3 depending on other results.

Where did you see the pot 4 confirmation?
		
Click to expand...

Says "likely to be pot 4" in the article (http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37157728) being said on SSN and think it'll be a surprise if they make pot 3. Stand to be proven wrong


----------



## ger147 (Aug 24, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Says "likely to be pot 4" in the article (http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37157728) being said on SSN and think it'll be a surprise if they make pot 3. Stand to be proven wrong
		
Click to expand...

It may or may not be pot 4 (still the most likely outcome) but from your post I thought it was confirmed, but it's not so as I thought, still depends on tonight's results.


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 24, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Am I allowed in here?

Click to expand...

youre not even good enough for thursday nights.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 24, 2016)

Easy! Easy! Easy! :whoo:

They made hard work of that one. Can't wait for the draw.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 24, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Easy! Easy! Easy! :whoo:

They made hard work of that one. Can't wait for the draw.
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed they get Real Madrid, would be a crackin' night at Parkhead.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 24, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			youre not even good enough for thursday nights.
		
Click to expand...



Lets see how you cope with the CL and the league.......


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 24, 2016)

Read a lovely piece today saying this years bottom team in the premier league will get Â£91 million. Real Madrid got Â£87 million to winning the champs league.


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 25, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:





Lets see how you cope with the CL and the league.......
		
Click to expand...

I can't wait.  I'm going to the home games and Hope we draw the big guns.


----------



## chico (Aug 25, 2016)

Can't wait for the draw. Want a group with a chance of European football after Christmas. CSKA, Sevilla and Club Brugge would do for me.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 25, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			I can't wait.  I'm going to the home games and Hope we draw the big guns.
		
Click to expand...

just a few tips since you last went:-

1. They no longer have terracing.
2. No more hot dog vans.
3. Don't tie your scarves round your wrists, or do that one in each belt loop, so it looks like your wearing a hula skirt (still ok at Leeds United, though).
4. Get used to Fontaine and Chimane in front of you on the phone for 35 minutes of the game, selfies, people on their I-pads and taking pictures of people taking corners.  

A programme, scarf, cup of Bovril and a pie is still the price of sponsoring a snow leopard for 3 years.

Apart from that, enjoy.


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 25, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			just a few tips since you last went:-

1. They no longer have terracing.
2. No more hot dog vans.
3. Don't tie your scarves round your wrists, or do that one in each belt loop, so it looks like your wearing a hula skirt (still ok at Leeds United, though).
4. Get used to Fontaine and Chimane in front of you on the phone for 35 minutes of the game, selfies, people on their I-pads and taking pictures of people taking corners.  

A programme, scarf, cup of Bovril and a pie is still the price of sponsoring a snow leopard for 3 years.

Apart from that, enjoy.

Click to expand...

5. Liverpool still havnt won the league


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 25, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			5. Liverpool still havnt won the league
		
Click to expand...

Dangerous ground there paddy

Liverpool 18 titles
Spurs 2 titles

I do believe the mighty Huddersfield Town have won more titles than Spurs


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 25, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Dangerous ground there paddy

Liverpool 18 titles
Spurs 2 titles

I do believe the mighty Huddersfield Town have won more titles than Spurs  

Click to expand...

Yeah and ancient history for all 3 clubs.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 25, 2016)

Excellent Barca and City in the same group.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 25, 2016)

Barcelona, City, B monchengladbach and Celtic

ooooooooh spicey


----------



## ger147 (Aug 25, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Barcelona, City, B monchengladbach and Celtic

ooooooooh spicey
		
Click to expand...

Will be a massive scrap for 2nd after Celtic run away with 1st place...


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 25, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Will be a massive scrap for 2nd after Celtic run away with 1st place...
		
Click to expand...

We are used to our colonial cousins running off with stuff when they come to Manchester. The Rangers fans run back to Glasgow with half of our shops emptied without paying for them when they played in the final a few years ago. 

Joking aside, went to Dublin a few years ago when City played in a pre season tournament with an Irish select side, Celtic and Inter Milan. brilliant weekend of which the Celtic fans were a massive part of that. They were fantastic to talk to. Will go to both Barca and the Celtic games as for group games they should be a fantastic atmosphere.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 25, 2016)

That is a cracking draw...now to get tickets


----------



## Val (Aug 25, 2016)

Barca again, eff off man.

Anyway, glad to be in it and thanks for the Â£30m


----------



## Val (Aug 25, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			That is a cracking draw...now to get tickets 

Click to expand...

Are you supporting Celtic cause Man U ain't there? :rofl:


----------



## GG26 (Aug 25, 2016)

Porto, Bruges and Copenhagen.  We couldn't get into the knockout stage could we?  Home tickets sorted, the atmosphere is going to be terrific.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 26, 2016)

GG26 said:



			Porto, Bruges and Copenhagen.  We couldn't get into the knockout stage could we?  Home tickets sorted, the atmosphere is going to be terrific.
		
Click to expand...

Bets one i saw yesterday was that group looked like the worst Easyjet sale ever!


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 26, 2016)

Who did Chelsea and United get in their CL groups??


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 26, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Who did Chelsea and United get in their CL groups??












Click to expand...

They both finished outside the top 4 so aren't in the CL this year Stu &#128077;&#127995;


----------

